# SVRR switch trade? Right for a left?



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a code 250 SVRR right hand switch, #6 I would like to trade for a Left hand. It was only out for about a year and in real good shape. I'll keep the ground throw, unless yours has one on it. juking (@) atcjet.net


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,
No #6's,but I do have some spare #8s and a couple #6 wyes right now. If you can't find someone to trade maybe we could work out a straight buy.


----------

